# Securing aluminum newel post?



## vinny186 (Feb 16, 2017)

Would you cut out the carpet or attach it right over the carpet?


----------



## vinny186 (Feb 16, 2017)

It's a newel post


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2017)

I can think of two ways to do it with out the carpet being under it.

If you like the like it has right now. Cut out a circle smaller than the base and install a piece of plywood slightly thicker than the carpet and bolt it down.

If you like the look where the carpet goes under the molding.
Cut a hole slightly smaller than the base, remove another inch of underlay.
Slide in half circles of 1/4 plywood to replicate the tack strips and work the post thru the hole and bolt it down and then tuck the carpet down.

Or a combination of both ideas.


----------



## vinny186 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for the great tips Neal but I couldn't get comfortable with the idea of cutting the carpet so I got a side mount post and screwed it to the knee wall. I originally thought I would need the extra support of having one of the posts screw to the floor but after having all four side mount posts installed it feels very sturdy.


----------



## frodo (Feb 20, 2017)

https://www.ferguson.com/product/proflo-2-in-od-deep-box-type-escutcheon-in-polished-chrome-pfe42/_/R-431466?skuId=431466&pid=ebnn_pla_pla%20product%20type%20nonshowroom_ntl_ggl_nbr_googlepla_generic&product_id=431466&adpos=1o2&creative=93188379789&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKEAiAxKrFBRDm25f60OegtwwSJABgEC-Zy6iYnk0r79xQ6DjoK3H0C3S4tfYX6IVCuwpQi2QPzxoCbnvw_wcB

dress it with an escutcheon

you can have one custom made if off the shelf is not just right
any fab shop can do it


----------

